# Cob Cottage Alpines Kidding Thread



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, with just over a month to go, I thought I'd go ahead and make a thread. In previous years, I have not done the best job with keeping the thread(s) updated, but this year I am honestly going to do my best and keep the pictures and info going!

And as you read this, you say, "Uh-huh. We'll see how long it lasts."
What? I promise! :angel:

Anyway.

So, first up I have Frosty and Brea. They are both due on the 1st of May, and are already going through the "I don't wanna moooove" stage. Brea has been confirmed pregnant, but Frosty has not.

Brea (bred to +*B SG Hoach's CC Kazaa Klein LA 87 VVV, doe reservations closed) is probably a little bigger than Frosty, but she has always been heavier-set than her sister. I'm really excited to see these kids! Hoping for triplets, two girls and a buck.  Of course, I wouldn't complain about twin does, either... ;-) The first doe will definitely be retained!! She is the doe with less black on her rump.

Frosty is bred to *B Hoach's Lilly's Lucas. If she settled (which it looks like she did!), I'm expecting at least twins. Last year she had triplets, and she was smaller than she is now. The first doe will likely be retained. She is the doe with much more black on her rump.

Last year, Frosty kidded over a week early. Two of the three triplets were stillborn. I have yet to get a live doeling out of her! Hopefully, this will be the year. 

And finally, Chant. She was rebred to *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper, a repeat breeding from last year. I am EXTREMLY excited to see her second freshening udder!! She got a V in mammary system as a FF, barely two months fresh!
Last year, Chant had twins, even though I was expecting a small single. It's possible she will have triplets, but I really hope she doesn't. Twins are fine by me! ;-) I do not have any pictures of her from behind yet.
Well, there's not really a point in getting a picture of her from behind, considering that she never shows at _all_. :roll: :wallbang:

I also have brand-new pictures on my website and FB page: 
cobcottagealpines.weebly.com
There's a link there. 

I will do my best to update!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oops.... forgot to say that Chant is due on the 23 of May.  :hammer:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Frosty has been straining to reach around her belly.  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! You can have the doe fairy after I'm done with her  Hopefully you'll get some doe kids.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck Ariella!! Hope you get some does


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

thinking pink for ya - I set a trap for that danged buckling fairy - I already had twin bucklings and I need some doelings.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all! Lacie, how about we _share_ the doe fairy. :wink: :lol: Thank you, Meg and dreamacresfarm2! I am hoping for at least three doelings total-two out of Brea and at least one from Frosty. Two years, and I still don't have a doe kid out of her!:GAAH: This better be the year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, well all mine will be done by the time yours get around to it :lol: Biagia's ready to go anytime, Babette has 3 short days left, Coup and Fancy are due next week, so you can have the doe fairy by then :lol:

I know how you feel about the doe kids though :lol: Babette has never had a doe, and Biagia had quad bucks last year, Moon left this world with me saving a buck from her, it's just terrible! :GAAH: :lol: But I actually would be thrilled with buck/doe twins from Biagia, and I need Babette to have buck this year, funny how things work out :lol:

Good luck to yours, hope you get some doe kids. I'd be interested in seeing how the Klein kids turn out


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm, make sure you send the fairy by express mail! :lol:

Holy goat! QUADS, and all of them are bucks?!?! Biagia needs to have a talk with the doe fairy, LOL! 
I'm sorry about Moon.  She was a gorgeous doe. :hug:

I bet that she has all girls--after all, we don't want the big, mean humans to be happy, do we? :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had 10 doe kids this year but I have one doe left and I really need a doe out of her so Lacie, please give me the doe fairy AS SOON AS Biagia kids!!
We'll make sure she gets to you then Ariella, you need some does


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Who, Clematis?  I really hope you get a doe out of her...she's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep Thanks, she's on day 152 now, it'll probably be tomorrow, I'll be gone all day long And Poppy gave me a big single buckling!!:GAAH: :brickwall: :wallbang:
I'm keeping him though, I'm getting a buck from my friend and I'll line breed with him, Adonis and Skelter so I can keep Adonis for a longtime.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

He is a pretty boy!  
I'm sure she will kid. After all, when's a better time than when you are gone?! :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

A pic of all three from today.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, here are some more pictures! Chant's udder is already filling slightly.  Frosty and Brea are looking horrible (or very good, depending on how you look at it!) as always. 

I am expecting Frosty to kid early again. She has always done so in the past, and as she looks extremely bloated, hopefully this year will be the same!:leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

More pictures! I was afraid Brea was going to kid early during the storm, but thankfully she held onto the lil' guys/girls! Only about ten days until kids!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty girls!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They look miserable:lol:
Can't wait to see those kids!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Yes, they do! :lol: I felt kids on Brea this morning... only a few days left! :-D:GAAH:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I need one of your bucks in a couple years when I replace Skelter...need to smack some will to milk into these does over here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Love the pictures where they're laying flat :lol: :ROFL: Such drama queens! :lol: Hope you get some doe kids!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, especially the Monster (Chant). I clipped her and Brea down the other day. And Frosty did not settle.  Sigh. Prayers/thoughts for at least one doe kid out of Brea would be greatly appreciated!

Chant actually behaved for a photo the other day!! Gasp!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Meg, I can pretty much guarantee you that you will never want to use the buck again once you are milking his daughters for two years straight. :lol: I brought Frosty back into milk, after six months of her being "dry." She milked almost two quarts today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Gotta love does with that kind of milk ability. I brought Peeps back into milk after being dry for 6 years! It was only 3qts a day, but hey, 6yrs is a very long time!
Sorry she didn't settle though  That sucks!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! That is really nice! 
They are awesome... until you want to dry them up, and you can't, LOL!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Brea???


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

The same. Stretching, grinding her teeth, udder has filled. And a huge surprise-Frosty kidded!!

A single doeling, very small, which is why I never felt any kids. She is French.
I swear, though, she is IDENTICAL to Frosty!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! So glad you got a doeling!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! She is sooo much like her dam. Still nothing on Brea.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

A pic from today.


----------



## agreenwd (Apr 11, 2015)

How do you bring a goat back into milk after being dry???


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Brea today? Due tomorrow, right?
Does beautiful doeling have a name yet?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

agreenwd, she never really dried up in the first place-and the fact that she was pregnant probably helped! Some lines just have an extremely strong will to milk. She comes from one of those lines. :wink:

Yup, Brea is due today. Still nothing, she is the same. I am completely exhausted- I've been sleeping out there for two days now, on top of bottle feeding!

I am leaning towards Frostbite.  So, her full name would be Cob Cottage HLL Frostbite. If Brea has at least one doeling, she will be sold. She is already reserved.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Brea kidded with a HUGE 15+ pound single Cou Blanc buckling.  He is available.

I swear, this is the biggest kid I have ever seen!! Insane width throughout!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Really Brea? A single buckling? nice kid though...I should buy him He's enormous!
Are you keeping any of Chant's doelings?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Look at that ugly mug! All wet and has some major buck face going on :slapfloor: :ROFL: Sucks that you got a buck, grats on the doe though


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, when I saw his feet -and the size of them! :-o - I thought that it was a buck. Pity I wasn't wrong, though!

He is HUGE!! He is over twice the size of Frostbite!! Nope, one is reserved and I need funds for milk stars and LA next year. Besides, knowing her she will probably give me twin bucks. :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I am loving this buckling!!  :drool: I really wish I could keep him! That rump/topline/width...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Your inbox is full


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Fixed it!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

No prob!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Only a few days left for Chant!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Chant kidded with twin bucks.  HUGE kids though, and very flashy and healthy, so I am not completely disappointed!  Both are available.

A black and white pied and a broken chocolate, both with wattles, and both with the most adorable markings ever! I want to keep one to snuggle!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang, one doe for the year, sorry about all the bucks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twin bucks, really Chant?
I want one...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, LBNP.  

LOL! I know, Margaret! :wink: I am really liking the pied buckling.  I have briefly considered retaining him to breed to my new doeling, buuut... 

A new picture of Frosty's doeling, Frostbite, or Rosti as I have been calling her.  She absolutely hates me right now.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And Chant's udder.  Not liking her teat placement very much, but over all it looks good!  And sooooo easy to milk...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pictures of the little monsters.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wanna monster!!!
I like the 2nd one.
I did decide to Skelter...I just don't know if I have enough money to get one of these.
They're looking AWESOME!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Sorry, that just sounded funny... :wink: :lol: But true!! 

That is great! I think he is a really nice little buck. :wink: He should give you some nice kids! 

I like the first one, personally.  When he is behaving, he is longer and leveler. But the second one has better feet and legs (at least at this point), and is wider and stronger throughout...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, never mind just checked your website...  I love that photo of Poppy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, I meant _sell_ Skelter:lol:
I wanted to hang on to him, mostly because of his dam's production, her crossed with Amanda's son would make a REALLY nice kid...but I don't think it makes sense to keep my buck's son
I will DEFINITELY need another buck next year though. I'll get one of yours unless I get Google http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001575557
or Floppy Face:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OOOOOHH!!!! I want!!!!  :drool: A Gentry buck!!! OMGosh, totally get him. :wink: His dam has some really nice lines, too. I see Josefina! 

LOL! Look at that hair!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I know, I REALLY,REALLY, REALLY want him!
Montarie said she might sell him next year, and I'm really hoping she does!
3 of his daughters~


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like the first and third ones!!  How old were they in those pics?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Why only the partial clips? :lol: I like the 1st on the best, he's pretty


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

One, because they are monsters. :lol: Two, I prefer to leave at least some hair on young kids, especially with this cooler weather (I am still in shock. I mean, it's TX, y'all!).

Number three is that I was very much fed up with their attitudes. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They were 2 year old FFs in those pics.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> One, because they are monsters. :lol: Two, I prefer to leave at least some hair on young kids, especially with this cooler weather (I am still in shock. I mean, it's TX, y'all!).
> 
> Number three is that I was very much fed up with their attitudes. :lol:


I'd do the same with my kids if I didn't have a show in May. I hate clipping kids!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I clip down all my kids around ten days just because it is usually so darn hot... and I can get a better idea of how they are maturing.  But it is such a pain, LOL!

They are all really nice. :wink: I think the biggest things I would change about them is add more mammary capacity. The first one looks fine, though. But since they are FFs, I wouldn't worry about it that much.


----------

